# Pls suggest good 2.1 speakers



## warrior047 (Jul 16, 2013)

Planning to buy excellent 2.1 speakers.

Intend to use for Movies and Music.
Games come too later!

Liked the Logitech Z623 earlier...they were amazing.

Still its good? If so, can I proceed with that though there is an increase in price?
If not, please suggest some excellent ones atleast better than Z623...

Budget is 10k!

Below are the options I am thinking:

*Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 Computer Speakers
Swan M10
Logitech Z623
JBL Harman Kardon Soundsticks III
Edifier C3*

Any other ones friends?
Pls suggest me the BEST


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 16, 2013)

*Klipsch Promedia 2.1:* Bass, it's very strong and better than the bass of Logitech Z623. It's mid-range is better than the Logitech Z623. Overall it's better than the Logitech Z623. Klipsch Promedia 2.1's bass is much more in quantity than the Swan M10.

*Swan M10 positive points:* This speakers set is better than both in terms of overall sound quality. Mid-range is better than both the speakers, treble is better than both the speakers, bass is much more tighter but it has less bass then both the speakers. Amazing instrument separation. This speaker is better than both when it comes to music. 

*Logitech Z623*: Inferior to both the speakers in each and everything. Logitech has no relation with music at all.


In music, Swan M10 beats Logitech Z623 hands down. 

In music Swan M10 > Klipsch Promedia 2.1 > Logitech Z623

In movies and games: Klipsch promedia(just because of much more bass quantity) > Swan M10 > Logitech Z623.

I don't know how will you react when you will listen to Swan M10 when you have already thought Logitech Z623 is an amazing speakers.

Swan M10 will be an eye-opener for you when it comes to music. 

Period.


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the update...but there seem to be mixed reviews.
Some suggested *Corsair SP2500* as well in other threads...but its price increased!!
Also how about the *JBL Harman Kardon Soundsticks III*

Primary intention is for Movies and Music. Games come later 



High-Fidelity said:


> *Klipsch Promedia 2.1:* Bass, it's very strong and better than the bass of Logitech Z623. It's mid-range is better than the Logitech Z623. Overall it's better than the Logitech Z623. Klipsch Promedia 2.1's bass is much more in quantity than the Swan M10.
> 
> *Swan M10 positive points:* This speakers set is better than both in terms of overall sound quality. Mid-range is better than both the speakers, treble is better than both the speakers, bass is much more tighter but it has less bass then both the speakers. Amazing instrument separation. This speaker is better than both when it comes to music.
> 
> ...



Also, is the Hifinage site the only way to get these in India? Is it the brand Hi vi? Please confirm if its reliable in case I want to go ahead with *Swan M10*


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 17, 2013)

The corsair speakers are very good gaming wise but not so good in music quality...klipsch trumps corsair by a long margin...


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 17, 2013)

Added more options!
Please help guys...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 17, 2013)

Edifier C3 is also good..the clarity is good but the power is on a much lower scale than its competitors...46W compared to 200W...Thats not to say that just the RMS is important alone as 46W too is quite enough but for movies, you may want a bit more...No idea about the JBL one but JBL ones are usually very reliable...Swan M10 is hard to get in retail stores..i have personally looked for it and i couldn't..you will find online portals where they sell...In terms of music quality...Swan M10 is the best followed by Klipsch Pro media..If you are ok buying M10 online, then go ahead otherwise go for Klipsch IMO...


----------



## gurujee (Jul 20, 2013)

Since you want to enjoy movies(and later game), Only Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 can satisfy your needs. 

For music only, Swans is best followed by Edifier, Harman Kardon Soundsticks 3


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 20, 2013)

i just bought the klipsch speakers today and it is AWESOME...much better than Logitech...


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 20, 2013)

^^ which model ?? damage to wallet ??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 22, 2013)

Klipsch pro media 2.1 - 11.5K


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Klipsch pro media 2.1 - 11.5K



Where can I get it for this price...its minimum 12.5k



gurujee said:


> Since you want to enjoy movies(and later game), Only Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 can satisfy your needs.
> 
> For music only, Swans is best followed by Edifier, Harman Kardon Soundsticks 3



Is there any model Edifier C5? Couldn't see anywhere except snapdeal.
Edifier C3 still good and better than Logitech Z623?

Thanks for all the replies guys...
Would now like to decide among these as I ruled out others pertaining to price like klipsch and sensitivity like Harman:

Swan M10
Logitech Z623
Edifier C3
Swan M20W or even M50W

Please suggest. 

Priority is Music and Movies...


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 4, 2013)

BUMP!


----------



## gurujee (Aug 5, 2013)

Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 Computer Speakers 11750/-

for music m50w/m20w 
for movies & music klipsch is great or edifier c3


----------

